# Opinions/experience with 1984 Ericson 30 Plus



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

I am considering making an offer on a well-maintained/refurbished 1984 Ericson 30 plus (different from the Ericson 30). A survey conducted in Oct./05 was very positive, describing it in excellent condition, etc. Most of the owner reviews I have read, including on this Sailnet site, have positive comments about it's performance. 
The boat would be for me and my wife (both mid fifties), and occasionally another couple aboard, for a combination of day sailing and sometimes up to a week or so of coastal cruising (that would be only my wife and me).
I am a reasonably good sailor, but my wife is usually along mainly for the "ride" and can provide basic assistance, but not too much more. I do quite a bit of single-handing as well. 
My impression is that Ericsons have a good reputation for quality, and this particular model seems to be especially fast upwind.
Can anyone offer any more information, especially any concerns that might suggest I shouldn't buy this boat?
Thanks,
Frank.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Frank

Looks like you're getting a bit more serious nowadays.

Re the Ericson 30+, it really caught our eye when we started shopping, there was one for sale in False Creek that we checked out. Liked the boat, the layout was OK, the fractional rig was attractive to us. The outboard rudder different from most boats of this type, but the aft position maximizes its effect, and maintainence (bearings, refinishing, etc) is a lot easier. This particular boat had a brand new 3cyl Westerbeke installed, nicely done but a bit of a shoe-horn exercise that called for modifications to the companionway/engine box. In the end we did not pursue the boat as:

a)just a counter-top stove
b) the non-skid gel coat was worn and sketchy, would've required refinishing right away
c) the owner seemed to be trying to recoup all the (considerable, no doubt) cost of the new engine and so was rather overpriced.
d) there was some poor condition sections of the headliner, esp under the side decks where there had obviously been some leakage.

Don't remember its name, it had a crude painting of a Viking ship on the bow, and was priced at $55K a year and a half ago. Maybe the same one you're looking at???
The owner seemed like a good enough guy (two boat owner at the time!)

That said, the Ericsons have a good reputation. I'm not crazy about Bruce King's pointy fin keels though.

Cheers

Ron


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

Ron, thanks for your reply. I have now reached agreement with the seller on price, subject to inspection next weekend, so yes, I am making progress. This boat is not the one you were describing, but thanks for the "heads up" on it. This one has had a major retrofit, and was surveyed with excellent report last Fall.

I would still appreciate hearing from others who may know about, or have experience with the Ericson 30 plus boats, around 1984 vintage.
Thanks again.
Frank.


----------

